# Remains of Santa Claus Land, Aviemore



## lost

I wish I'd caught this sooner! I think the bulk (75%) of it got demolished in around 2002 - it would have been an interesting place to explore, along with the other parts of the grim Aviemore resort which were abandoned (cinema and ice rink).
Only 3 buildings are left now, all heavily vandalised or stripped.
I visited Santa Claus Land once on a school visit, it was pretty dreadful... But we did get to meet some of the Gladiators.











Play area





Not sure what was here, possibly a restaurant




Osprey catching a salmon




Raar!





Some kind of dinosaur ride, not sure what this has to do with Santa Claus










Virtual reality machine from the early 1990s





Controls





GOL(F)
















Happily I didn't bump into Santa Claus, he looks quite terrifying


----------



## zimbob

Quality 

Visited a few times as a wee boy, takes me back


----------



## Bax__

Quality! I thought this place has been totally demolished as part of the rejuvenation work...


----------



## King Al

Cool find, don't let the kids see though!


----------



## Narcosynthesis

I thought all of this had been flattened, no idea there was still a bit left behind.

If I am remembering it correctly, the main entrance was where there is now the entrance to the MacDonald hotels across from the train station? This bit behind that?


----------



## lost

You can see the main building from the road, I was never bored enough to explore it until the other day - I didn't realise anything was left apart from it.

The main entrance was the one into what's now the MacDonald Resort, yep.


----------



## the|td4

Great site ! 

I hope it sticks around long enough for me to have a look soon !


----------



## boxerheaven

great pics like the dinosaur


----------



## mr_bones

Your right about there not being much left, shame - still looks OK though!


----------



## OSPA

Why cant I find cool places like that?!


----------



## smileysal

That place looks ace, would love to see that lol. But definitely wouldn't like to meet santa, he does look scary lmao.

Cheers Lost, excellent find. Never heard of this before.

 Sal


----------



## The_Revolution

This must be the worst thought out business idea ever. Busy one month in every year; no wonder it closed


----------



## Bax__

The_Revolution said:


> This must be the worst thought out business idea ever. Busy one month in every year; no wonder it closed



It lasted for years, it was a jumped up toy shop and mini zoo if I remember correctly. Next door was a cinema, ice rink, go-karts, etc. It always seemed to be heaving when I was a kid. They had some massive Lego sculptures that were amazing as a kid...


----------



## lost

Yeah, it was pretty popular in its day. When I visited it in the '90s it was obviously going downhill though, and had become quite rundown.


----------



## wolfism

Cheers for posting, Lost - I remember visiting in the mid-80's ... when a visit to Aviemore was a "special treat"! 

In retrospect it was a bit tacky, but parts were interesting. The thing that sticks in my mind was a giant outdoor icicle ... it was the middle of summer, but it was cold to the touch, coated in ice, so must have had refridgeration coils inside it!


----------



## woody65

cool report-heading back up to Inverness soon so will have a look

cheers


----------



## DJhooker

i'm surprised no-ones had the VR machine yet!


----------



## fire*fly

santa looks very dodgy look like a good place for a pokje about though


----------



## Foxylady

What a quirky explore! There was something very much like that in one of the X-Files. Cool! Very neat find.


----------



## auldaviemore

*Santa Claus Land - did you ever go there????*

Hi all

Santa Claus Land - did you ever go there????

See our website please and look at the photos that loads of people have sent in... all about the old Aviemore Centre in it's heyday... and it was around for over 30 years !!!

Santa Claus Land was just a small piece of what was a year 'round tourist resort "The Aviemore Centre", - sadly no more.

It was the scene of IT'S A KNOCKOUT on two occasions, and was especially wonderful in the snow.

My wife is the girl on the right of Santa in the picture, who used to live in Santa Claus Land 365 days a year - when he wasn't delivering presents to girls and boys, that is.........

If you ever visited the Centre and maybe Santa Claus Land - and if you have any photos or memories you'd like to share PLEASE visit us at... WWW.AULDAVIEMORE.CO.UK

It's full of wonderful photos, memories and special times had by all who were once part of such a fabulous place

All the best

David and Julie Carman


----------



## THE EGGMAN

*A blast from the past*

Now....this is a shame 

I remember this place in it's heyday - it really was something and very sad to see the state of the place now...makes me feel really old :-( 

it's quite haunting looking at it now....can just picture the ghosts of the place....kids with smiles running around just like i did

too bad - now Tesco will appear on site and that is a shame cause there is bound to be something better to put there - as for the rest of Aviemore.....get a grip....where's the cinema where's the ice rink....

Terrible......


----------



## Gorecki

Just noticed this!!
HOW cool 
That dinosaur ride is class =]


----------



## Seahorse

auldaviemore said:


> Hi all
> 
> Santa Claus Land - did you ever go there????
> 
> See our website please and look at the photos that loads of people have sent in... all about the old Aviemore Centre in it's heyday... and it was around for over 30 years !!!
> 
> Santa Claus Land was just a small piece of what was a year 'round tourist resort "The Aviemore Centre", - sadly no more.
> 
> It was the scene of IT'S A KNOCKOUT on two occasions, and was especially wonderful in the snow.
> 
> My wife is the girl on the right of Santa in the picture, who used to live in Santa Claus Land 365 days a year - when he wasn't delivering presents to girls and boys, that is.........
> 
> If you ever visited the Centre and maybe Santa Claus Land - and if you have any photos or memories you'd like to share PLEASE visit us at... WWW.AULDAVIEMORE.CO.UK
> 
> It's full of wonderful photos, memories and special times had by all who were once part of such a fabulous place
> 
> All the best
> 
> David and Julie Carman




No thanks. You can shove your popups up yer flue.


----------

